# graphics as bullets in InDesign?!?!?!



## tinroots (May 19, 2006)

uuugh!
Can you not add a custom bullet in inDesign CS2 4.0.2.blabla?!?! I have a little graphic that I want to add for the bullets; or at least be able to do real text character adjustments to one of those hellish ones that they allow you -- any ideas?? Please?
I looked in three books, and can't find it! Thanks


----------



## Natobasso (May 19, 2006)

Another forum that answers your question:

http://www.forum4designers.com/archive37-2005-9-300084.html


----------



## MacGizmo (May 22, 2006)

You can simply paste (or place) ANY graphic into the flow of the text by placing the text cursor where you want the bullet and either Pasting or Placing the graphic. You can then size the graphic normally. Essentially the graphic can be manipulated using most all the text tools other than size (which you must size just like any other graphic.


----------



## davesec (Aug 6, 2008)

I did as told by MacGizmo, and works just fine for a object between the text,

but I wanna create a bulleted text list where the bullets should be my logo.

any idea of hhow to do it?


----------

